# Swift Factory Visits



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Just to let everyone know that we have some new dates for factory visits until the end of the year. These are a half a day event usually starting at 10am and finishing around 2pm. They are open to motorhomers and caravanners.

Thursday 2nd October 2008

Thursday 30th October 2008

Thursday 27th November 2008

Thursday 18th December 2008

If you would like to go please send us a PM or email us at [email protected]

Nearer the time, I will do them as seperate topics to help remind everyone

Regards
Kath


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Swift factory visit*

 Buona sera Swift, and thank you for that.
Not sure if I would be in UK on any of these dates, but if I were then would be interested. 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## roger-the-lodger (Apr 21, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Just to let everyone know that we have some new dates for factory visits until the end of the year. These are a half a day event usually starting at 10am and finishing around 2pm. They are open to motorhomers and caravanners.
> 
> Thursday 2nd October 2008
> 
> ...


Very interested! I will send you a PM. Roger


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

:evil: :twisted: Hi,

Do I need to bring my cheque book or can I just look round and be a pain?

All the best Wilt


----------

